# Contacts sms récent disparus du menu de partage



## Snorfon (14 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai un iPhone 11 sous iOs 14.8.1. Et quand je veux partager un lien ou autre iOs ne me propose plus QUE mes contacts whatsapp récents et non plus les contact récents via message. Savez vous comment retrouver cette fonctionnalité ? Voici une capture d'écran.



https://imgur.com/a/lQEtn6Q


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Maintenez le doigt sur le contact que vous ne voulez pas vous pourrez le faire disparaître


----------



## Snorfon (14 Décembre 2021)

bonjour,

je sais celà mais ce n'est pas en rapport avec ma question. Je n'ai plus aucune suggestion de contact récent via Message meme si ca fait 1h que j'envoi des imessages/sms a un contact.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

Et en supprimant dans les suggestions Siri ?


----------



## Snorfon (14 Décembre 2021)

En supprimant whatsapp?
Je voudrais avoir les deux comme avant.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

Snorfon a dit:


> En supprimant whatsapp?
> Je voudrais avoir les deux comme avant.


Je ne trouve que cet article


----------



## Snorfon (15 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne trouve que cet article


Merci pour ta recherche. Malheureusement ça ne résoud pas le problème. J'ai vérifié sur d'autres iPhones ils n'ont pas le même problème que moi.


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Décembre 2021)

tu as redémarré l'iPhone ?

Personnellement, dans  la liste je n'ai pas les contacts les plus récents MAIS les plus utilisés (toutes apps confondues)
je suis en iOS 15.2


----------



## Snorfon (15 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> tu as redémarré l'iPhone ?
> 
> Personnellement, dans  la liste je n'ai pas les contacts les plus récents MAIS les plus utilisés (toutes apps confondues)
> je suis en iOS 15.2



oui je l'ai redémarré j'ai ce problème depuis un moment. Tu as surement raison pour les contacts les plus utilisés, moi je n'ai que les contacts whatsapp ce qui est pénible pour les contacts sms fréquents.


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Décembre 2021)

arrête d'utiliser Whatsapp pendant un moment, tu verras si ca change


----------

